# Hello All!



## Prizmwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi All,

I haven't been here for quite awhile. My name is Rick, and my Arts are TaeKwonDo, Moo Duk Kwan and Hapkido. My ranking is of no importance.

I am glad to be here, and I'm looking foward to meeting others.  

                            Prizmwolf


----------



## Paul B (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome back to MT,Rick! :cheers: 

I'll see you around the KMA section,I'm sure.


----------



## zDom (Sep 4, 2006)

Howdy! What kind of hapkido?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 4, 2006)

Happy to have you here


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2006)

WElcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome and see you in the KMA section


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Rick, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome back...


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome back to the forum!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi, welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kensai (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Welcome!!*


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome back to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Last Fearner (Sep 6, 2006)

Prizmwolf said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I haven't been here for quite awhile. My name is Rick, and my Arts are TaeKwonDo, Moo Duk Kwan and Hapkido. My ranking is of no importance.


 
Welcome back to MT Rick.  I hope we get a chance to exchange thoughts, ideas, and experiences in the Taekwondo section soon.  Perhaps we could start by getting to know each other, and telling me why you said your ranking is "of no importance."  I see by your profile that you are a 4th Dan.  That seems important to me!  Obviously not the material belt, and the presentation of your rank probably has more meaning between you and your instructor, but I certainly respect whatever it is that you put into your years of study to have been honored with such a promotion.

Come to the Taekwondo threads and share with us your thoughts on this.  I'd love to hear more about you, and what you've gotten out of your training thus far, and what the future holds for you.  See you there!  

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome! So what degree "of no importance" are you? LOL


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Take off your shoes and jump  on in... the water is fine!

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## bobster_ice (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello Rick and welcome!!!


----------

